# تصميم خزان مياه أرضي



## elamir_1002 (9 أغسطس 2007)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى المهندسين الكرام

أرجو الإفادة في طرق تصميم خزان مياه ارضى مربع الشكل وله سقف خرسانى والخزان سيكون مدفون داخل التربه ومعالجه تفادى المياه الجوفيه ... اتمنى الافادة ولو بقدر من الرسومات لذلك..

جزيل الشكر لجميع المهندسين الافاضل على التعاون المشترك .


----------



## ماجد العراقي (10 أغسطس 2007)

*تصميم الخزان الكونكريتي الدائري والمستطيل*

ارجو ممن لديه معلومات وافية عن تصميم الخزانات الدائرية والمستطيلة (مشاريع الماء والمجاري) وتسليحها ارجو ان لايبخل بها علينا مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## باسل حلب (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم انصحك بمراسلة م. ابوبكر على بريده الخاص 

لاني اطلعت على دراسة انشائية رائعة متكاملة وتفصيلية يدوية وبالساب لخزان ارضي مدفون من 

تصميمه وكذلك مرسومة بالاتوكاد..

حاول ان تتصل به فهو ذو باع طويل في هذا المجال والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## باسل حلب (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم انصحك بمراسلة م. ابوبكر على بريده الخاص (لكن اظن انه يجب ان يكون لك عدد معين من المشاركات حتى تستطيع ان ترسل رسائل خاصة بالملتقى)
لاني اطلعت على دراسة انشائية رائعة متكاملة وتفصيلية يدوية وبالساب لخزان ارضي مدفون من تصميمه وكذلك مرسومة بالاتوكاد..
حاول ان تتصل به فهو ذو باع طويل في هذا المجال والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ماجد العراقي (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم وبارك الله بك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (11 أغسطس 2007)

*الى المهندس ابو بكر*

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو بكر ارجو منك اذا امكن ان تزودني بدراسة انشائية وتفصيلية عن الخزان الارضي مع تقديري وشكري واحترامي
مهندس ماجد العراقي


----------



## elamir_1002 (12 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ان انال من خبرتك اخى ابا بكر 
ارق التحايا العطرة للجميع


----------



## eng.amani (12 أغسطس 2007)

لو ممكن المهندس ابو بكر ينزل هدي الدؤاسه خلينا كلنا نستفيد


----------



## mohd00026 (23 أغسطس 2007)

وينك يا مهندس ابوبكر

تراني انتظرك مع الأخوان


----------



## م . أبو بكر (23 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأحباب .
بداية اشكر أخي الكريم Eng mamstar على هذه التزيكة الطيبة و أتمنى أن الدراسة التي قمنا بإعدادها كانت محط رضا القائمين على التنفيذ .

كما يسرني بل يشرفني أن يطرح هذا الموضوع و هذه الرغبة العالية من الأخوة في فهم عمل و اشتراطات الخزانات .

لكن الدراسات التي نعدها دراسات متكاملة و هي دراسة خاصة و تعود لصاحب العمل بعد الانتهاء منها نظراً لأن صاحب المشروع يشترط حيازته على حقوق هذه الدراسة و منع بيعها للغير - و أكيد نشرها على العام - نظراً لأنه يدفع مبالغ مالية كبيرة و من حقه الاحتفاظ بها .

من هنا قمت بمراسلة بعض المشاركين على الخاص للاستفسار عن سبب طلبهم لهذه الدراسة و لم يردني أي رد من الأخوة المشاركين .

فإن كانت للإطلاع فقط زودناهم بمراجع و كتب .
و إن كان يراد استخدامها كمشروع تخرج فإنني أعتذر لخصوصة هذا النوع من الدراسات و أكتفي بالمساعدة بمراجع تشرح طريقة العمل بشكل عام .

و إن كان لديكم مشروع يراد تنفيذه فعليكم تزويدنا بخواص التربة التي تختلف من مكان لآخر ليصار إلى شرح الفروقات الكبيرة حيال تغير التربة و تغير عمل جملة الخزان الإنشائية .. و من ثم إعداد دراسة متكاملة حول المشروع .

لكنني رغم ذلك ساعرض عليكم مجموعة من *الموضوعات الرائعة *التي طرحت بخصوص الخزانات يمكنكم الاستفادة منها :

كل شئ عن خزانات مياه الشرب 

الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في خزانات مياه الشرب - مهم جداً 

تسليح الخزانات الأرضية

النوطة الحسابية لحساب خزان مازوت

مثال كامل حول تصميم خزان مياه أرضي

سؤال بخصوص الخزانات الأرضية - مهم جداً .

الاحتياج لفواصل التمدد في الخزانات - مهم .

سؤال عن الخزان المائي المغمور في التربة

مثال مهم عن الخزانات الأرضية

أضافة إلى موضوعات كثيرة أخرى يمكنكم استخدام خاصية البحث ( خزان) في هذا الملتقى للعثور عليها و الإطلاع على مضمونها .

هذا و إنني مستعد للإجابة عن أي استفسار بخصوص الخزانات و خاصة بعد الإطلاع على المواضيع الرائعة أعلاه .

و يعتبر الكود البريطاني للخزانات هو الأشهر عالمياً ، و منه يوجد كتاب للدكتور محمد هلال مصر و كتاب للدكتور محمد سلميان تادفي - سوريا و هما مهمان جداً حول الخزانات .

و من يريد دراسة كاملة مراسلتي على الخاص .

أخوكم م . أبو بكر


----------



## elamir_1002 (24 أغسطس 2007)

باقه ورد منثرة على جميع المهندسين لكل من شارك وتعاون بالموضوع

ارق التحايا العطرة للمهندس \ ابو بكر 
تحيه طيبه وشكرا على المعلومات القيمه يا بشمهندس

م \ مصطفى الهنداوى


----------



## فراس الكربلائي (24 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز المهندس ابو بكر 
بعد التحية والسلام انا اخوك من العراق اسمي فراس حمزة مجيد وانا مهندس مدني وحاليا طالب ماجستير في طور البحث في اطروحة الماجستير وهي عن التصميم الهايدروليكي الامين والامثل للخزانات الكونكريتية فارجو ابداء المساعدة بما تستطيع من المصادر المتوفرة لديك قدر الامكان وانا اكون ممنون لك في كل الاحوال


----------



## mohd00026 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sho7ta2003 (27 أغسطس 2007)

شاكرين خالص,,,


----------



## oras (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا جماعه الموضوع رائع جدا


----------



## engramy (1 يناير 2008)

مشكورين على كل هذه المعلومات المفيده
جزاكم الله خيرا
وأخص بالذكر الأخ المهندس أبو بكر


----------

